# Is a Pressurized Can harder to penetrate?



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hey guys and gals,

Do you think it is easier to penetrate an empty can or a full pressurized can? From my experiences today I think a pressurized can is much more difficult. Of course the type of metal makes a big difference. This is a steel can full brand new. Breaking it open from the concave bottom side was the challenge. I had a few nicks one miss and then it happened in a good way!  I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What fun!!!

In my experience, the bottom of a can is usually thicker stuff, at least on these new cans that do not have a rolled seam at the bottom. But who knows with your can, as it has a rolled seam.

I believe it is easier to puncture the side of a full soup can than the side of an empty soup can. With the empty can, the side will tend to bend, absorbing a lot of the energy before penetration occurs.

The big thing here is that you were using 1/2 inch steel. That ammo has a really big cross section, and lower velocity, which will make it harder to penetrate that can. I would bet it would be much easier using 3/8 steel.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Charles said:


> What fun!!!
> 
> In my experience, the bottom of a can is usually thicker stuff, at least on these new cans that do not have a rolled seam at the bottom. But who knows with your can, as it has a rolled seam.
> 
> ...


I agree with you Charles. I stepped down from 15 mm steel to 1/2" for this event. I have not shot 3/8" for so long,I am not sure I can handle it.  This was great fun!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh my.... I feel 20 years younger after watching this video


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Awesome vid! Really wish I could drive over and recycle tin and aluminum with you lol.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

lol I've wanted to do this forever, but I live in the city in an apartment. some day!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

By the way, what is that "shaving cream" stuff???? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet video! I shot up a can of spray insulation and made a similar spectacular mess, hahaha. Nice vid.

Be well,
SF


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that was great Randy :bouncy:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

CanH8r said:


> Awesome vid! Really wish I could drive over and recycle tin and aluminum with you lol.


Me too!  We could change the meaning of recycling!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> lol I've wanted to do this forever, but I live in the city in an apartment. some day!


I really hope you get to try it someday  Really lots of fun!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Charles said:


> By the way, what is that "shaving cream" stuff???? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


 I finally found a good use for it


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Sweet video! I shot up a can of spray insulation and made a similar spectacular mess, hahaha. Nice vid.
> 
> Be well,
> SF


You know how fun it is then!  Best dollar I spent in a while


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

bigron said:


> that was great Randy :bouncy:


So much fun Ron  You gotta try it!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

e~shot said:


> Oh my.... I feel 20 years younger after watching this video


Yes!  Me too!  Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Byudzai said:


> lol I've wanted to do this forever, but I live in the city in an apartment. some day!


Works in a apartment well if u don't Minde to cleaning al the mess but the best part is to fined the explanation and the looks you get when al the sudden you are not alone anymore oh and don't ask why I KNOW ????


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

I just don´t like shaving cream! -

therefore: Thank you, Mr. Knapp! 

(and of course for the laugh!!)

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

leon13 said:


> Byudzai said:
> 
> 
> > lol I've wanted to do this forever, but I live in the city in an apartment. some day!
> ...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Haven't any of you seen Darrell's/DGUI's/PFShooter's shaving can shooting where he first shoots the can with normal shooting, which didn't penetrate it, then "active shooting" which penetrated the can? How the slingshot is shot should be considered among the other variables.

It's worth seeing because it advances our knowledge, and one of the main reasons that we are forum members is to learn.

Anyway, the question is: "Is a pressurized can harder to penetrate?"

The answer is "No" to "Is a pressurized can harder to penetrate than a Sherman tank, and "Yes" to "Is a pressurized can harder to penetrate than a banana?".

What it comes down to is the missing "harder than what?"

Are we to assume we are to compare pressurized to non-pressurized? As a person who is considered a critical and analytical thinker of thoughts, I assume nothing but Orville Redenbacher's popcorn. :screwy:

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

BeMahoney said:


> I just don´t like shaving cream! -
> 
> therefore: Thank you, Mr. Knapp!
> 
> ...


The pleasure is all mine


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

THWACK! said:


> Haven't any of you seen Darrell's/DGUI's/PFShooter's shaving can shooting where he first shoots the can with normal shooting, which didn't penetrate it, then "active shooting" which penetrated the can? How the slingshot is shot should be considered among the other variables.
> 
> It's worth seeing because it advances our knowledge, and one of the main reasons that we are forum members is to learn.
> 
> ...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Haven't any of you seen Darrell's/DGUI's/PFShooter's shaving can shooting where he first shoots the can with normal shooting, which didn't penetrate it, then "active shooting" which penetrated the can? How the slingshot is shot should be considered among the other variables.
> 
> It's worth seeing because it advances our knowledge, and one of the main reasons that we are forum members is to learn.
> 
> ...


...and has more a-peel.

Hi, Randy!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice splatter!I have always thought that these shots would be more fun with those cans of foam insulation.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

flipgun said:


> Nice splatter!I have always thought that these shots would be more fun with those cans of foam insulation.


That sounds interesting  I wonder what it would do?  I bet it is more expensive though? I got the shave creme at the dollar store so it was cheap


----------

